# August 2011 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

*Congratulations to August's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, demonr6!*

demonr6 (21 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

copperarabian (12 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

DarkMoon17 (8 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

CodeRed (6 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

BetterBetta (6 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

PewPewPew (6 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

RayneForhest (5 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Pitluvs (4 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

smellsfishie (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Eziekel (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

jmtriro01 (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

dragonflie (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

bettaloverforever16 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

EverythingNice55 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Sweeda88 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

hmckin20 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

LittleBettas (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Tisia (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

flowerslegacy (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Panthera (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

audjree (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Larsa (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

GunsABlazin (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

ashleyy (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

GreenTea (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Wyvern (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

jlee24219 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Findlay (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Jazander (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Pataflafla (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

newfiedragon (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Bettaluver4evr (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

hermeh (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Duncan13 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

kirby13580 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

mjoy79 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

BettaGirl290 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

bahamut285 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

neonqueencobra (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

mernincrazy8525 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

fishman12 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

TwilightNite (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Abby (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

MissRockyHorror (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Lordsameth (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Comet1993 (0 votes)


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

congrats everyone!


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

Congratulations, Demonr6! =] Everyone has beautiful bettas!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I just love that dragon statue!


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Yayy 6 votes I knew Lulu's derrrp face would win some hearts over!


----------



## Cookie Lee Lady (Aug 26, 2011)

All of these bettas are lovely fish! They are beautiful!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

it was so hard between the two BetterBetta, but my love of all things dragon tipped the scales (haha). Lovely picture, I thought it was just to waaaiit... what? cute!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats Demon. And again, thanks to thgose who participated. All the fish are beautiful.


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

Rather than one fish dominationg the poles, i think it would be cool if we picked our top 3 and our number one was 3 points, second was 2, and 3rd got 1. I think a lot of these pictures were great, but just not good enough for someones only vote.


----------



## aquaman17 (Sep 30, 2011)

wish i owned a camera, all i have is the one on my phone


----------

